# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Rechts-en links handigheid

## Marinka2297

Hallo lieve mensen,

Ik heb een vraagje voor mijn profielwerkstuk voor school.

Heeft iemand ervaring met het gedwongen gebruik maken van de 'verkeerde hand' (bijvoorbeeld door een verlamming of breuk) en wist je je goed aan te passen? (Bijvoorbeeld met schrijven)

Wij doen ons profielwerkstuk over links- en rechtshandigheid. Eén van onze onderwerpen is het verliezen of tijdelijk minder goed kunnen gebruiken van de voorkeurshand. Onze vraag is of iemand hier ervaring mee heeft en hoe dit in zijn werking gaat. Ben je bijvoorbeeld zo goed geworden in het gebruik van de 'verkeerde' hand dat je jezelf als ambidexter kunt beschouwen? (dit betekent dat je met beide handen even vaardig bent)

Alles is welkom, alvast super bedankt voor uw tijd!

----------

